# Enviolo gear hubs



## Biker man (10 Sep 2021)

Hi does anyone know about these gear hubs.


----------



## Tigerbiten (11 Sep 2021)

Just a rebranded NuVinci
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NuVinci_Continuously_Variable_Transmission

Luck ...........


----------



## Pale Rider (12 Sep 2021)

Relatively narrow range and quite draggy which is why they are almost exclusively fitted to ebikes.

The drag still matters because it reduces the battery range in comparison to the same ebike with a derailer.

I found using one an odd experience, but I suppose you might get used to it.

Altering the ratio on the twist grip was hard work, and the drag made it feel like riding the bike through treacle, even with the motor.


----------



## Biker man (12 Sep 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> Relatively narrow range and quite draggy which is why they are almost exclusively fitted to ebikes.
> 
> The drag still matters because it reduces the battery range in comparison to the same ebike with a derailer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Biker man (12 Sep 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> Relatively narrow range and quite draggy which is why they are almost exclusively fitted to ebikes.
> 
> The drag still matters because it reduces the battery range in comparison to the same ebike with a derailer.
> 
> ...


Ho


Pale Rider said:


> Relatively narrow range and quite draggy which is why they are almost exclusively fitted to ebikes.
> 
> The drag still matters because it reduces the battery range in comparison to the same ebike with a derailer.
> 
> ...


How many gears did your have I was looking at ebikes with only 5gears not enough around here I need 8.


----------



## Pale Rider (12 Sep 2021)

Biker man said:


> Ho
> How many gears did your have I was looking at ebikes with only 5gears not enough around here I need 8.



Two problems with this statement.

The Enviolo hub is a constantly variable transmission, first widely seen in the little Daf Variomatic cars.

It doesn't have ratios in the way most other transmissions do.

More importantly, it's the range of the gears - not the number - which determines suitability for terrain.

Generally, the more gears a traditional hub has, the greater the range will be, but that's not always the case.

The range of the Enviolo hub is 380%, which is why they call it the Enviolo 380.

Better than earlier versions, but still not huge.

For example, a Rohloff hub is about 565%, which is equivalent to the widest traditional derailer gearing, a mountain triple - three rings on the front and about 10 on the back.


----------



## Biker man (12 Sep 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> Two problems with this statement.
> 
> The Enviolo hub is a constantly variable transmission, first widely seen in the little Daf Variomatic cars.
> 
> ...


Ok thanks baffling to the layman .


----------



## DiggyGun (17 Sep 2021)

I have one on my Nevo3. Easy to use and covers all terrain from flat to steep hills with no effort.

I find that once you have found a comfortable cadence, it’s just a case of feathering the twist grip to get more or less resistance for what you need.

Never yet had to use the lowest resistance setting as there appears to be plenty of range in the high to medium resistance area.

So far, very pleased with it.


----------

